# Can’t seem to open it



## javiercr

Hi, 

I sent a second email with a second Excel file and the receptor replied with the following message:
_Thanks for this. Is there a second attachment? Can’t seem to open it – would you mind sending it in pdf and or word?_

What is the meaning of _Can’t seem to open it _in Spanish_?_

Thank you.


----------



## elroy

No lo logro abrir.


----------



## jilar

javiercr said:


> What is the meaning of _Can’t seem to open it _in Spanish_?_


Literalmente:
No parece abrirse.

Eso lo diríamos normalmente como:
(Parece que) no se abre.
No puedo abrirlo.
Etc...


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

javiercr said:


> I sent a second email with a second Excel file and the receptor *recipient *replied with the following message:





jilar said:


> No puedo abrirlo.





elroy said:


> No lo logro abrir


O *No logré/logro abrirlo*


----------



## Ferrol

Parece que no puedo abrirlo
El orden y la frase en si me parecen un poco raros
seems I can’t open it/it doesn’t open


----------



## elroy

“seem” is not meant literally here.


Ferrol said:


> El orden y la frase en si me parecen un poco raros


“Can’t seem to open it” is perfectly idiomatic.


----------



## Ferrol

elroy said:


> “seem” is not meant literally here.
> 
> “Can’t seem to open it” is perfectly idiomatic.


Thank you elroy. It seems I didn’t know that seem can be used that way😉
That’s what the Forums are about : to learn from one another


----------



## elroy

Indeed.  I can't seem to get enough of the forum!


----------



## Ferrol

elroy said:


> Indeed.  I can't seem to get enough of the forum!


That’s a good one!


----------



## nanel

You two seem to be having a good time, hehe.

Just for the record, you can use "parecer" the same way in Spanish: parece que los dos os lo estáis pasando muy bien, parece que no puedo abrir el archivo, etc.


----------



## elroy

nanel said:


> Just for the record, you can use "parecer" the same way in Spanish: parece que los dos os lo estáis pasando muy bien, parece que no puedo abrir el archivo, etc.


But you can't say "Parezco no poder abrirlo" or "Parezco no saciarme del foro," can you?  I think this was what threw @Ferrol off.

In English, the syntactic process that turns "It seems I can't open it" to "I can't seem to open it" is similar to (or the same as) the one that turns "The gift was given to me" to "I was given the gift" (which definitely doesn't work in Spanish: "Fui dado el regalo" ).


----------



## nanel

elroy said:


> But you can't say "Parezco no poder abrirlo" or "Parezco no saciarme del foro," can you?  I think this was what threw @Ferrol off.
> 
> In English, the syntactic process that turns "It seems I can't open it" to "I can't seem to open it" is similar to (or the same as) the one that turns "The gift was given to me" to "I was given the gift" (which definitely doesn't work in Spanish: "Fui dado el regalo" ).


I see. I didn't pay any attention to sentence structure, just its meaning. You're absolutely right: parezco no poder abrirlo  and fui dado el regalo wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Ferrol

elroy said:


> But you can't say "Parezco no poder abrirlo" or "Parezco no saciarme del foro," can you?  I think this was what threw @Ferrol off.
> 
> In English, the syntactic process that turns "It seems I can't open it" to "I can't seem to open it" is similar to (or the same as) the one that turns "The gift was given to me" to "I was given the gift" (which definitely doesn't work in Spanish: "Fui dado el regalo" ).


That’s it!


----------



## elroy

nanel said:


> I didn't pay any attention to sentence structure, just its meaning.


You seem to have internalized the sentence structure so well you're no longer consciously aware of it.  Enhorabuena.


----------



## nanel

Thanks, Elroy. Sorry I didn't get what you two were talking about 

So, back on topic, before we get in trouble, and putting all the previous suggestions in one place (I hope this is okay):

Parece que no puedo/consigo abrirlo (if you want to be more literal and keep the nuance that "seem" gives the sentence).
No parece abrirse (a little less literal, but we're still keeping that uncertainty with "seem").
No logro/puedo/logré/pude abrirlo (less literal, more to the point).

I hope I didn't forget any!


----------



## elroy

nanel said:


> Parece que no puedo/consigo abrirlo (if you want to be more literal and keep the nuance that "seem" gives the sentence).
> No parece abrirse (a little less literal, but we're still keeping that uncertainty with "seem").
> No logro/puedo/logré/pude abrirlo (less literal, more to the point).


I would go with the third one, because as I said "seem" is not literal here.  It has a pragmatic function in that it attenuates the statement somewhat.  Instead of directly/bluntly saying "I can't open it," you say "I can't _seem to_ open it," suggesting that it only _appears_ to be the case that you can't open it and maybe you're wrong and you actually can.  A similar example: "I seem to have misplaced my keys."  These are just pragmatic hedges that are thrown in for cultural reasons, as a way of acknowledging that you might be wrong, but in reality what you're really saying is "I can't open it" / "I've misplaced my keys."  I think if we want to keep that nuance we should use something in Spanish that serves a similar pragmatic function.  How about "Por lo visto no lo puedo abrir"?  Would that make sense?


----------



## Marsianitoh

No acierto a abrirlo.


----------



## jilar

elroy said:


> How about "Por lo visto no lo puedo abrir"? Would that make sense


Con el verbo parecer hacemos frases semejantes a las que tú explicas en inglés.

Si uno no encuentra las llaves, ¿las ha perdido o simplemente "de momento,no las encuenta"?
Solo podemos decir "perder" cuando el objeto nunca más lo tenemos.
Por lo tanto, el "perder" las llaves es un suceso temporal y subjetivo, es como una impresión de la realidad (la realidad es que "no encuentras las llaves" y eso no es equivalente a "perdí las llaves" sino a "parece que he perdido las llaves" u otras formas de decirlo como por ejemplo añadiendo ese "por lo visto" que también has anotado.

Pongamos otro ejemplo: una carrera de coches. Mientras la carrera no termine o mientras no gane uno concreto no podemos decir eso.
Y así por ejemplo, en una situación donde van en cabeza dos coches, uno rojo y otro negro, yendo el rojo un poco por delante del negro alguien podría decir:
- Va ganando el rojo.
Pero no "ganó el rojo" pues todavía ninguno cruzó la meta.
Pero se puede decir:
-Parece que va a ganar el rojo. (En el sentido de que estás pensando "ganará el rojo" debido a que ves que va por delante del negro y crees que este no lo adelantará).


----------



## Ferrol

Tanto “ parece que he perdido las llaves” como “parece que va a ganar el rojo” no plantean ningún problema para traducirlas al inglés usando “seem”,  ni viceversa
La construcción del OP con “seem” : I can’t seem to open it , es otra cosa como bien explicó Elroy en su tercer  post , y su traducción no es tan evidente . Hay que conocer ese peculiar uso de “seem” , y su posición entre el verbo auxiliar y el principal, lo que no ocurría en mi caso

No puedo aparentemente abrirlo, es lo más próximo que se me ocurre , donde “seem” funciona como “aparentemente”. En español lo más natural sería “aparentemente no puedo....”


----------



## gengo

I agree that a good translation probably should not include "parecer" here, because that is not really what the English means.  As mentioned above, this use of "can't seem to" is very common, and differs from "can't" only in that the former sort of shifts the blame for the inability away from the subject, as if the fault were some unknown reason.  Also, except in rare cases, we do not use the positive form:  I can seem to.   

This is somewhat similar to how in Spanish you can say either "rompí el vaso" or "se me rompió el vaso."  Both mean basically the same thing, but the latter shifts the blame away from the speaker.

Other examples:
He's tried all the dating apps, but he can't seem to find a girlfriend.
I can't seem to remember the name of that book right now.
I've tried to speak Cantonese, but I just can't seem to make myself understood.


----------



## elroy

This use of "can't seem to" reminds me of this use of "would":

- Who's the director of sales?
- That would be Kevin.

Instead of "That's Kevin" (or just "Kevin").

It just softens the statement somewhat and makes it less direct, even though it's communicating the same information.  I suppose that this cushioning or softening or attenuating of statements is related to politeness or courtesy standards or norms or customs in Anglo-Saxon culture.


----------



## Ferrol

Se me ocurren
Parece que no puedo abrirlo
Parece que es Kevin


----------



## gengo

Ferrol said:


> Se me ocurren
> Parece que no puedo abrirlo
> Parece que es Kevin



The problem is that the English doesn't really refer to anything literally "seeming" to be something.  That's why I think parecer is a mistranslation.

Ex.
I can't open it = No puedo abrirlo
It seems that I can't open it = Parece que no puedo abrirlo
I can't seem to open it = ?  (something like "por más que lo intento, no logro abrirlo")

I wonder if we could say "no se me abre."  Probably not.


----------



## Ferrol

gengo said:


> The problem is that the English doesn't really refer to anything literally "seeming" to be something.  That's why I think parecer is a mistranslation.
> 
> Ex.
> I can't open it = No puedo abrirlo
> It seems that I can't open it = Parece que no puedo abrirlo
> I can't seem to open it = ?  (something like "por más que lo intento, no logro abrirlo")
> 
> I wonder if we could say "no se me abre."  Probably not.


Gracias Gengo. Sí. Se puede decir “no se me abre”
¡Que difícil!
So if I get your drift
“I can’t seem to open it” amounts to “I can’t open it however hard I try”?


----------



## elprofe

_*No consigo abrirlo*_ es una traducción bastante cercana


----------



## franzjekill

Ferrol said:


> Parece que no puedo abrirlo


Si te mando un Excel y tu respuesta es esa, lo que significaría para mí es lisa y llanamente que no pudiste abrirlo.  Yo entiendo que ese "parece que no puedo abrirlo" es una manera un poquitín más gentil de comunicarlo, que estarías dejando una puerta abierta a que capaz que el problema es tu sistema o tu versión de Excel, y que no estás afirmando indirectamente que el problema es que yo haya hecho algo mal. El "no consigo abrirlo" que propone elprofe también me parece perfecto, creo que es más "suave" que decir simplemente "no puedo abrirlo" (a ver si la próxima vez haces las cosas bien...).


----------



## gengo

Ferrol said:


> So if I get your drift
> “I can’t seem to open it” amounts to “I can’t open it however hard I try”?



Well, not exactly.  I added that part to try to show some of the nuance of the expression, but that part isn't always implied.  It's definitely a difficult (very advanced) construction to translate.  However, it is very common, so I recommend learning it.

This is one of those constructions that are very common, but when I try to analyze them to find their basic meaning, I can't seem to do it.


----------



## elprofe

Por mi parte, es una construcción que manejo y que enseño en los cursos de C1.
Suelo decirles a los alumnos que es una matiz que no tenemos en castellano al 100% literal, y que depende de la oración usamos algo como "no consigo..." o "no sé muy por qué", dando muchas veces la idea de "hay algo que se me resiste"


----------



## gengo

elprofe said:


> Suelo decirles a los alumnos que es una matiz que no tenemos en castellano al 100% literal, y que depende de la oración usamos algo como "no consigo..." o "no sé muy por qué", dando muchas veces la idea de "hay algo que se me resiste"



That seems (!) like as good an explanation as any.


----------



## Lurrezko

Marsianitoh said:


> No acierto a abrirlo.





elprofe said:


> Por mi parte, es una construcción que manejo y que enseño en los cursos de C1.
> Suelo decirles a los alumnos que es una matiz que no tenemos en castellano al 100% literal, y que depende de la oración usamos algo como "no consigo..." o "no sé muy por qué", dando muchas veces la idea de "hay algo que se me resiste"


El intento de Marsianitoh está en tu línea, profe, y pasó como desapercibido. Suena bien idiomático y me parece que recoge bien esta idea.  

Un saludo


----------



## gengo

Lurrezko said:


> El intento de Marsianitoh está en tu línea, profe, y pasó como desapercibido. Suena bien idiomático y me parece que recoge bien esta idea.



I assume that that (no acertar a) would also be applicable to the examples I gave in #20, right?


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> I assume that that (no acertar a) would also be applicable to the examples I gave in #20, right?


Sí. Quizá no sea tan habitual como el _no consigo_ que propone elprofe, pero en mi español funciona bien.  

_Ha probado todas la aplicaciones de citas, pero no acierta a encontrar una novia.
Ahora mismo no acierto a recordar el nombre de ese libro.
He intentado hablar cantonés, pero no acierto a hacerme entender._


----------



## Ferrol

gengo said:


> I assume that that (no acertar a) would also be applicable to the examples I gave in #20, right?


Well , that wouldn't really shift the blame from the speaker as you in 23 explained the "I cant't seem to" construction does

Either "No se me abre"(as you suggested) or "no hay quien lo abra"  might convey this meaning


----------



## gengo

Ferrol said:


> Well , that wouldn't really shift the blame from the speaker as you in 23 explained the "I can't seem to" construction does.



I know I sound like I'm contradicting myself (and maybe I am), but I don't want to over-emphasize what I said about shifting the blame.  There is indeed that aspect, but it varies with the situation.

I suppose the most correct thing I can say is that I really don't know what exactly we mean when we say "I can't seem to x." 

That said, I think Lurrezko's translations with "acertar" and elprofe's suggestion of "conseguir" are probably very close to the mark.


----------



## elprofe

gengo said:


> I assume that that (no acertar a) would also be applicable to the examples I gave in #20, right?





Lurrezko said:


> El intento de Marsianitoh está en tu línea, profe, y pasó como desapercibido. Suena bien idiomático y me parece que recoge bien esta idea.
> 
> Un saludo



Es que el "no acierto a" no funciona en los ejemplos de Gengo muy bien... 

A mí "no acierto a abrirlo" me gusta como traducción ahí con el verbo "abrir", suena perfecto, pero con los demás ejemplos se queda un poco cojo


----------



## Lurrezko

elprofe said:


> Es que el "no acierto a" no funciona en los ejemplos de Gengo muy bien... "no acierto a abrirlo" suena perfecto, pero con los demás ejemplos no muy bien


Vaya, acabo de decir que a mí sí. ¿Tú nunca has dicho que no aciertas a recordar algo? Me debo de estar haciendo viejo.


----------



## elprofe

Lurrezko said:


> Vaya, acabo de decir que a mí sí. ¿Tú nunca has dicho que no aciertas a recordar algo? Me debo de estar haciendo viejo.



jajaja a lo mejor es que yo soy muy joven  

hmm sí, pero un poco forzado... Si me fijo realmente en cómo hablo y en las expresiones que uso, creo que "no acierto a recordarlo" es algo que no he dicho en mi vida. De hecho, es de esas expresiones que si las escucho, pienso por dentro: "olé, qué bien expresada está esa idea". Sin embargo, "I can't seem to..." es bastante corriente.

Por ejemplo, "no acierta a encontrar novia" suena feísimo para mí. Ahí, "he can't seem to find a good girlfriend" lo diría con "por un motivo o por otro" o algo así, aunque no exprese lo mismo. En el ejemplo de "I can't seem to make myself understood", me suena bien también con "por una cosa o por otra".


----------



## Lurrezko

elprofe said:


> Si me fijo realmente en cómo hablo y en las expresiones que uso, creo que "no acierto a recordarlo" es algo que no he dicho en mi vida.


Te concedo que es un uso que no es precisamente español coloquial, pero me temo que el problema de fondo es generacional, cof, cof, cof. 

Un saludo


----------



## jilar

¿Qué tal un "como que no se abre"?

Donde al mensaje sencillo "no se abre" que explica lo que observa quien eso dice se le añade ese "como que" que sugiere el  "aparentemente" comentado ahí atrás, amén de relacionarse con el verbo parecer.


----------



## Mighty Eagle

"Parece que no puedo abrirlo" is as good as it gets.  

"Parece que no puedo abrirlo" even though I have stood on my head.


----------



## elroy

Marsianitoh said:


> No acierto a abrirlo.





elprofe said:


> _*No consigo abrirlo*_ es una traducción bastante cercana





Lurrezko said:


> El intento de Marsianitoh está en tu línea, profe, y pasó como desapercibido. Suena bien idiomático y me parece que recoge bien esta idea.


Me parece que mi sugerencia, ofrecida ya en el segundo mensaje del hilo, también está en la misma línea y pasó como desaparecida  (it seems to have gone unnoticed ):


elroy said:


> No lo logro abrir.


¿A que sí? 


gengo said:


> I suppose the most correct thing I can say is that I really don't know what exactly we mean when we say "I can't seem to x."


It’s hard to explain, isn’t it?  I think you do know what it means but are having trouble articulating it.

Here’s another analogy that might help:

You go to the grocery store and see that paper towels are on sale.  You go home and tell your partner, “Apparently paper towels are on sale.”  You could just as easily have said “Paper towels are on sale.”  “Apparently” doesn’t _actually_ mean “That’s just what it seems like, but maybe it’s not the case.”  It’s just thrown in to attenuate the statement and make it less direct.  It’s highly idiomatic and serves a pragmatic function, just like the “seem” in “I can’t seem to open it.”  

The idea is this: “*Based on my interpretation of all the information I have available, my best conclusion is that* I can’t open it / paper towels are on sale.”  


elroy said:


> - Who's the director of sales?
> - That would be Kevin.
> 
> Instead of "That's Kevin" (or just "Kevin").





Ferrol said:


> Parece que es Kevin


Ojo, lo de “That would be Kevin” nada tiene que ver con “parecer”, ni siquiera de forma literal. Pero mejor no entremos en otro rollo en este hilo, ya tenemos lo suficiente con esa dichosa “seem”.


----------

